# Can you cycle on any road?



## NorfolkNewbie (12 Nov 2009)

Obvious question but I was watching something on telly last night (quality tv  - road wars or something like that!) and they were moaning about cyclists on busy roads... so my question is .. can we cycle on ANY road (even the busy, main ones) or just the quieter ones under national speed limit? I thought we could but now I am a bit confused!! 

Thanks.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Nov 2009)

It's just motorways (and A road motorways, like the A1(M) at Peterborough) that we're not allowed on, as far as I know. They tried to prohibit cycling on the Dudley bypass in the West Midlands when they built it - there were signs saying "No Cycling" and everything - but the CTC soon sorted that out.


----------



## NorfolkNewbie (12 Nov 2009)

Ah I seeeee... thanks...although round where I live a lot of the roads turn into national speed limit roads so I'm not sure whether they're A roads or not. Hmm... Will have to have a lookie.


----------



## rh100 (12 Nov 2009)

As far as I'm aware you can cycle anywhere except a motorway if your brave enough, unless specifically forbidden (sign or some such).

I would hazard a guess that the comment on that most intelligent and analytical of documentaries was basically said through ignorance


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Nov 2009)

A roads are legal to cycle on - it's things like the A1(M) that aren't. Basically, if you cycle past a big blue sign with 'No cycles, L-drivers etc' then that's a bad move. Otherwise you're fine.
Edit : Cross-posted


----------



## NorfolkNewbie (12 Nov 2009)

rh100 said:


> As far as I'm aware you can cycle anywhere except a motorway if your brave enough, unless specifically forbidden (sign or some such).
> 
> I would hazard a guess that the comment on that most intelligent and analytical of documentaries was basically said through ignorance




 Yes, you're probably right. I found it interesting that this seemed to be the common perception tho.... 

I have just found a separate thread about A roads so I will be following that with interest. 

Thanks


----------



## Norm (12 Nov 2009)

NorfolkNewbie said:


> Ah I seeeee... thanks...although round where I live a lot of the roads turn into national speed limit roads so I'm not sure whether they're A roads or not. Hmm... Will have to have a lookie.


I think RT's post is a bit confusing. You can cycle on any road except motorways and those which have signposts specifically banning bikes.

Cycling on A roads is fine.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Nov 2009)

NorfolkNewbie said:


> Ah I seeeee... thanks...although round where I live a lot of the roads turn into national speed limit roads so I'm not sure whether they're A roads or not. Hmm... Will have to have a lookie.



National speed limit roads are fine for cycling. If the signs are blue and it's a dual carriageway, then it's a motorway and you're not allowed on it. But the A14, say, is perfectly legal to cycle on, although it's not a thing I'd care to do on a regular basis.


----------



## ChrisKH (12 Nov 2009)

No cycling on the new A130 in Essex. They had the perfect opportunity to build a cycle path the length of it when they built it. It says no cycling but I'm not certain who made that decision. It is less busy than the A12, which allows bikes, yet no bikes are allowed. Another one for the CTC? It would make getting to Chelmsford (and thus to Suffolk, Norfolk and the North) a lot easier by bike.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (12 Nov 2009)

Norm said:


> I think RT's post is a bit confusing. You can cycle on any road except motorways and those which have signposts specifically banning bikes.
> 
> Cycling on A roads is fine.



Sorry, yes. The only reason I mention motorway A roads is that we once had someone asking if he could incorporate the A38(M) into his commute. Errr, no.


----------



## rh100 (12 Nov 2009)

NorfolkNewbie said:


> Ah I seeeee... thanks...although round where I live a lot of the roads turn into national speed limit roads so I'm not sure whether they're A roads or not. Hmm... Will have to have a lookie.



I think RT is referring to certain A roads, such as the A38(M), not all A roads. It's just that some A roads are more like motorways or join turn into motorways further along. I can cycle on the A45 no prob's. National speed limit doesn't prevent you riding there either - it's just a speed limit designation.


----------



## Norm (12 Nov 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Sorry, yes. The only reason I mention motorway A roads is that we once had someone asking if he could incorporate the A38(M) into his commute. Errr, no.


Yeah, I saw what you were trying to do but it looked like NN mis-understood you to mean all A roads. 

IMO, roads which are A(M) roads are "motorways". I think that the distinction is structural only and for all road traffic laws, they are motorways.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Nov 2009)

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelA...de/index.htm?cids=Google_PPC&cre=Highway_Code

This will tell you.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Nov 2009)

jimboalee said:


> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/TravelA...de/index.htm?cids=Google_PPC&cre=Highway_Code
> 
> This will tell you.



Or will it ????


----------



## jimboalee (12 Nov 2009)

Some roads have a sign "Private".

These are roads where their upkeep is funded by the householders and landlords who own properties along that road.

They are not a public thoroughfare.

If you cycle up my front drive, you'll be shot.


----------



## I am Spartacus (12 Nov 2009)

I am great believer than being passed by 44 tonnes of LGV going at his/her permitted maximum speed is a 'pleasure' I can do without in this short brutish life we lead... in order to keep it a slightly longer short brutish life....


----------



## thomas (12 Nov 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> A roads are legal to cycle on - it's things like the A1(M) that aren't. Basically, if you cycle past a big blue sign with 'No cycles, L-drivers etc' then that's a bad move. Otherwise you're fine.
> Edit : Cross-posted





A no cycling sign is a cycle within a red circle....


----------



## LeeW (12 Nov 2009)

As far as I know you can cycle down any public road unless you see either of these signs:


----------



## Bayerd (12 Nov 2009)

LeeW said:


> As far as I know you can cycle down any public road unless you see either of these signs:




Also, for roads that become motorways there is noemally a sign that directs prohibited traffic off at the exit before it becomes a motorway.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Nov 2009)

thomas said:


> A no cycling sign is a cycle within a red circle....


Indeed so. I was talking about the ones you get when you're going onto a motorway - the big blue efforts.


----------



## Dave5N (12 Nov 2009)

Nobody but deluded testers would want to ride down busy dual carriageways.

Jimbo, shoot me and I'll sue.


----------



## LeeW (13 Nov 2009)

From what I know, most roads in the UK are 'all purpose roads' which bikes have a right to use. In order to prohibit bikes a road must be designated as a 'special road' which requires a Statutory Instrument, all motorways are special roads but there are also a few others, edinburgh bypass springs to mind.


----------



## StuartG (13 Nov 2009)

Remember that, with the exceptions above, cyclists & bicycles have a 'right to use' roads (and bridleways). Motorists & cars have to be both licensed.

Where there is a motorway and the alternative route would be lengthy - there may be a cycling provision eg the old Severn Bridge and the Dartford Crossing.


----------



## NorfolkNewbie (13 Nov 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.. had no idea this would turn into such a long thread!


----------



## ASC1951 (14 Nov 2009)

NorfolkNewbie said:


> ... such a long thread!


Long? 

Try "If I cycle on an A Road, am I better with Campag or Shimano and should I be wearing a helmet?" Then just sit back. It's like lighting a Catherine wheel.


----------



## Garz (14 Nov 2009)

If you see this sign:







It means no jimboalee!


----------



## Crankarm (14 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> If you see this sign:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL!

:?:


----------



## HJ (14 Nov 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> A roads are legal to cycle on - it's things like the A1(M) that aren't. Basically, if you cycle past a *big blue sign* with 'No cycles, L-drivers etc' then that's a bad move. Otherwise you're fine.
> Edit : Cross-posted



Blue sign?? Someone needs to read their Highway Code! A blue sign with a bicycle on it is giving a positive instruction, i.e. if it is round then it is cycles only, if it rectangular, cycle lane. Road which are prohibited from using will have a round sign with a red border and a black bicycle on white background.

I often wonder if the people who make driving programs for TV actually have driving licences. Most of them seem to have such a poor knowledge of the law regarding driving and the Highway Code that they could not possible pass a driving test...


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (14 Nov 2009)

Sheffield Parkway is a 'No Cycling Road'; quite rightly so .

It is quite clearly marked on slip-roads with red-ringed 'no-cycling' signs - but unfortunately this does not deter a very few dullard cyclist from using it.


----------



## marinyork (14 Nov 2009)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Sheffield Parkway is a 'No Cycling Road'; quite rightly so .
> 
> It is quite clearly marked on slip-roads with red-ringed 'no-cycling' signs - but unfortunately this does not deter a very few dullard cyclist from using it.



Actually, that's no true at all. Although nearly all of the Parkway is no cycling your assertion that it is clearly marked on all slip roads is factually wrong. The council made several very large oversights on that one.

Furthermore in my opinion the lower bits of the parkway aren't clear cut at all why cyclists should be banned and a slip road ban without going onto the parkway actually disproportionately penalises cyclists in the handsworth area.


----------



## Arch (14 Nov 2009)

HJ said:


> Blue sign?? Someone needs to read their Highway Code! A blue sign with a bicycle on it is giving a positive instruction, i.e. if it is round then it is cycles only, if it rectangular, cycle lane. Road which are prohibited from using will have a round sign with a red border and a black bicycle on white background.
> 
> I often wonder if the people who make driving programs for TV actually have driving licences. Most of them seem to have such a poor knowledge of the law regarding driving and the Highway Code that they could not possible pass a driving test...



I think the blue sign referred to is the big one at the beginning of a motorway detailing the restrictions - max speed, prohibited vehicles etc. I haven't seen one for a while, I wonder if they are only at the very beginning of any motorway?


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (14 Nov 2009)

> Actually, that's no true at all. Although nearly all of the Parkway is no cycling your assertion that it is clearly marked on all slip roads is factually wrong. The council made several very large oversights on that one.
> 
> Furthermore in my opinion the lower bits of the parkway aren't clear cut at all why cyclists should be banned and a slip road ban without going onto the parkway actually disproportionately penalises cyclists in the handsworth area.




Well I have never bimbled onto the parkway as a result of poor sign-age, or been disproportionately penalised in the Hansdworth area.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Nov 2009)

LeeW said:


> As far as I know you can cycle down any public road unless you see either of these signs:



Just to play "Devil's Advocate" .....

There was an interesting discussion about these:







We have local Police Constable Shaped Objects who are enforcing on this particular sign where it is a clear normal road and the only alternative is a busy roundabout.

They are by definition "Advisory" and if cyclists are forced to dismount then drivers should be forced to turn in and park when they see one of these:






Equally all road users would have to catch a bus when they see this:






...and finally do you have to use a wheelchair when you see one of these:


----------



## Arch (14 Nov 2009)

There's this one, looks a bit old:






Some history of it all here:

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&sa=G&um=1

I'm wondering if they put these signs up anymore, the idea was that in the early days drivers had to be reminded of the restriction. Still I'm sure that's what was meant.


----------



## marinyork (14 Nov 2009)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Well I have never bimbled onto the parkway as a result of poor sign-age, or been disproportionately penalised in the Hansdworth area.



No, because you live in Rotherham . I'm pointing out to the people who sometimes rant about cyclists or walkers being on the parkway that it's not quite as open and shut case as you'd like to think.


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (14 Nov 2009)

Technically Rotherham - but only a few hundred meters away from the Sheffield border!


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Nov 2009)

... and this is one from my YOOF!

It means good music ahead.


----------



## Powerhouse (24 Aug 2011)

marinyork said:


> No, because you live in Rotherham . I'm pointing out to the people who sometimes rant about cyclists or walkers being on the parkway that it's not quite as open and shut case as you'd like to think.



Although to be fair there is quite a nice little footpath/dirt track down the side of it that makes even considering cycling/walking down Parkway a pointless risk.

Also, I am one of those people who fell victim to one of the sliproads with no signs warning you off from it. Scary place to be


----------



## User16625 (24 Aug 2011)

I find it ironic that you aint allowed to cycle on motorways. They even have a lane dedicated for breaking down on which is generally unused. This makes it useful as a bicycle lane and for this reason makes it considerably safer than a normal dual carriageway as your in a completely different lane to the rest of the traffic. Unfortunately the country is run by something called a "government" and therefore stupid rules are really common.


----------



## byegad (24 Aug 2011)

The Sperminator said:


> I find it ironic that you aint allowed to cycle on motorways. They even have a lane dedicated for breaking down on which is generally unused. This makes it useful as a bicycle lane and for this reason makes it considerably safer than a normal dual carriageway as your in a completely different lane to the rest of the traffic. Unfortunately the country is run by something called a "government" and therefore stupid rules are really common.



The hard shoulder is one of the most dangerous places in the UK. If they made it legal tomorrow the devil would have been driving to work in a snowplough for millennia before I used one for any purpose other than a means to get a broken down car off the Motorway and onto the grass verge, if there was one. The rescue services instruct you to get out of the car and over the perimeter fence if you call from the roadside phone to report you've broken down. It's that dangerous.


----------



## stevetailor125 (24 Aug 2011)

I am Spartacus said:


> I am great believer than being passed by 44 tonnes of LGV going at his/her permitted maximum speed is a 'pleasure' I can do without in this short brutish life we lead... in order to keep it a slightly longer short brutish life....


I cycle dual carriageways every Monday A50, A511 from Coalville to Leicester and back, but boy I wish I had a better route, I lost count after the first 100 hgv's the other day


----------



## chillyuk (24 Aug 2011)

The A120 between Stansted Airport and the approaches to Braintree prohibit cycling (although I have once seen a man on a bike towing a camping trailer), as is the A130 between Chelmsford and the outskirts of Southend.


----------



## al78 (24 Aug 2011)

byegad said:


> The hard shoulder is one of the most dangerous places in the UK. If they made it legal tomorrow the devil would have been driving to work in a snowplough for millennia before I used one for any purpose other than a means to get a broken down car off the Motorway and onto the grass verge, if there was one. The rescue services instruct you to get out of the car and over the perimeter fence if you call from the roadside phone to report you've broken down. It's that dangerous.



Any ideas why it is so dangerous? Is it because drivers can mistake cars parked on the hard shoulder for cars moving in lane 1 and thus end up ploughing into the back of them?


----------



## leroy (24 Aug 2011)

During the commonwealth games in Manchester a cycling team (Kenya I think) decided to train on the m61.....


----------



## Zoiders (24 Aug 2011)

al78 said:


> Any ideas why it is so dangerous? Is it because drivers can mistake cars parked on the hard shoulder for cars moving in lane 1 and thus end up ploughing into the back of them?


Dude it's a motorway.

The speeds involved and the lack of attention from drivers are a huge risk as if it goes wrong it happens too fast to stop - the other risk is the other extreme known as target fixation.

People don't expect to see anything on the hard shoulder, they look at it and look at it until they drive right into it.

Drivers on the Paris Dakar rally used to drive into the oil drum route markers - when it was the only object in a 50 mile radius that it was even possible to drive into.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (24 Aug 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Dude it's a motorway.
> 
> The speeds involved and the lack of attention from drivers are a huge risk as if it goes wrong it happens too fast to stop - the other risk is the other extreme known as target fixation.
> 
> ...




Can't be that dangerous. There were 'only' 150 deaths on UK motorways in 2008 and that figure's reduced since.


----------



## Zoiders (24 Aug 2011)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Can't be that dangerous. There were 'only' 150 deaths on UK motorways in 2008 and that figure's reduced since.


Because they have educated people to not stay with cars when they break down.


The reduction of deaths indicates effective policing and education, it does not indicate that it's safe to use the hard shoulder.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (24 Aug 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Because they have educated people to not stay with cars when they break down.
> 
> 
> The reduction of deaths indicates effective policing and education, it does not indicate that it's safe to use the hard shoulder.



I think the small reduction from the low base is more liable to do with other factors, but my point was more in response to it being described as "one of the most dangerous places in the UK" which it clearly isn't. Not that I'd want to pedal on it.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (24 Aug 2011)

Cunobelin said:


>





Like the "Slow" marking on the approach to a bend, they seem to leave climbing on ans speeding up to your own discretion. 

I've ignored dismount signs before where they are for narrow sections. I take up far less room sat on it than I do stood next to it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Aug 2011)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Like the "Slow" marking on the approach to a bend, they seem to leave climbing on ans speeding up to your own discretion.
> 
> I've ignored dismount signs before where they are for narrow sections. I take up far less room sat on it than I do stood next to it.



That's is the conundrum the authorities fail to address. There is a bridge locally over the A24. It is on a cycle route but has one of these delightful advisory "Cyclists Dismount" signs on it. If I dismount by the sign I block the bridge. If I wheel my bike over the bridge I block the bridge. If I ride the bike over the bridge others can pass, including, if they are careful, other cyclists.

Because of the nature of the folk in these parts, and their inability to understand simple sentences in conflict with their own narrow minded views, like "I do pay 'road tax'.", "It is an advisory sign.", "I am insured.", "This is a cycle route." and in extremis and only the once "Do you want some!?!", then when pedestrian are crossing I tend to stop short of the bridge, sit on my bike and wait.

Funny old life innit?

EDIT: there are another two on bridges in my orbit that have these signs because of flights of stairs. I just ride down the stairs.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (24 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> That's is the conundrum the authorities fail to address. There is a bridge locally over the A24. It is on a cycle route but has one of these delightful advisory "Cyclists Dismount" signs on it. If I dismount by the sign I block the bridge. If I wheel my bike over the bridge I block the bridge. If I ride the bike over the bridge others can pass, including, if they are careful, other cyclists.
> 
> Because of the nature of the folk in these parts, and their inability to understand simple sentences in conflict with their own narrow minded views, like "I do pay 'road tax'.", "It is an advisory sign.", "I am insured.", "This is a cycle route." and in extremis and only the once "Do you want some!?!", then when pedestrian are crossing I tend to stop short of the bridge, sit on my bike and wait.
> 
> ...



The obvious answer if questioned about the 'cyclist dismount' sign is "I did".


----------



## Powerhouse (24 Aug 2011)

Also, to continue the off topic conversations, why is it that when you have a perfectly nice road to cycle along, somebody always comes along and makes the worlds worst cycle path next to it? I forget what road I was on, but the aim was Oxford or Reading... Something liek that. The road was awesome. Smooth as the smoothest road I have ever had the good fortune of cycling along. Then along came a stupid cycle path. This path must have been purposefully created with huge pipes buried millimetres below the surface and was so incredibly painful to cycle along that it actually broke my pannier rack! Why would somebody ever make such a thing??

There is a reason for all of this angry ranting... Is it compulsory to actually use cycle paths if they are there or is it all at our discretion?


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Aug 2011)

jimboalee said:


> http://www.direct.go...re=Highway_Code
> 
> This will tell you.



Well, yeeesss, but it also says we MUST have a red rear reflector and amber pedal reflectors...


Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Aug 2011)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Sheffield Parkway is a 'No Cycling Road'; quite rightly so .
> 
> It is quite clearly marked on slip-roads with red-ringed 'no-cycling' signs - but unfortunately this does not deter a very few dullard cyclist from using it.



Hands in the air. I was one such dullard when I lived there. The bit I took has no such signs and was no more dangerous than the A4074 I used to do when living in Oxford or anywhere else for that matter.

Stu


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Aug 2011)

as people have said - the A130 and the A120 have no cycling bits. As has the A12 in East London and the A470 in South Wales. You can't cycle the Dartford Crossings, the Limehouse Link and Blackwall Tunnel (I did the Blackwall once). The tunnel on the A4232 in Cardiff Bay is also non-cycling. Part of the A720 is no cycling


----------



## Dan_h (25 Aug 2011)

Powerhouse said:


> There is a reason for all of this angry ranting... Is it compulsory to actually use cycle paths if they are there or is it all at our discretion?



No, it is not compulsory to use cycle paths, it is at the cyclist discretion. There are several that I pass on the way to work each day but won't use. Generally because I believe they are more dangerous than the roads that they are alongside. Why do town planners think it is fine to put a blue shared usage sign on a narrow pavement thereby making it more dangerous for the cyclist AND the pedestrians???


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> as people have said - the A130 and the A120 have no cycling bits. As has the A12 in East London and the A470 in South Wales. You can't cycle the Dartford Crossings, the Limehouse Link and Blackwall Tunnel (I did the Blackwall once). The tunnel on the A4232 in Cardiff Bay is also non-cycling. Part of the A720 is no cycling



I cycled the Limehouse once years ago. It was only when I went in the vicinity of it recently with you that I realised I wasn't allowed to. The motorists at the time must have thought I was a nutter but I don't remember being beeped at or anything.

I've also been asked to leave the A2 by a highway patrol guy. It was just after Gravesend where the M2 joins the A2 (here) to form what is in all but name still a 6 lane motorway. The guy was friendly and pointed out that he had no right to ask me to leave but that he would feel much more comfortable if I wasn't on that stretch of road. I was planning on leaving by the next junction anyway.


----------



## Simba (25 Aug 2011)

What's with the thread necromancy?


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2011)

Simba said:


> What's with the thread necromancy?



No idea. I blame Powerhouse


----------



## kalaika (25 Aug 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> ...*You can't cycle the Dartford Crossings*, the Limehouse Link and Blackwall Tunnel (I did the Blackwall once)...



Not that I have tried it yet, but cyclists can apparently get a lift over the Dartford crossings free of charge. Just stop at the control point on either side and they will arrange for you and your bike to be taken across.


----------



## Christopher (25 Aug 2011)

I have legally cycled down the hard shoulder of a motorway. Not in UK but in California, down US 101. At the time (90s) there was no alternative to using the m/way to get between certain roads as the m/way had been built over the top of the old road and in the 1970s no-one thought anyone would ride a bike anywhere bar their suburban street. 

Anyway, it was terrifying. There was loads of broken glass, twisted jagged metal pieces, bits of lorry tyre, skid marks hundreds of feet long, gouges out of the concrete crash barrier, huge trucks howling past etc etc. Never again!


----------



## Powerhouse (29 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> No idea. I blame Powerhouse



Oops, sorry. I got a little carried away. Also with regard to people being insane to cycle on the A14... I've just got back from cycling from Newmarket to Felixstowe... 55 miles of sheer fun... Not sure I'll do that again but I did notice a police car keep looping round to constantly pass me and check I hadn't died yet. Which was nice


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> I cycled the Limehouse once years ago. It was only when I went in the vicinity of it recently with you that I realised I wasn't allowed to. The motorists at the time must have thought I was a nutter but I don't remember being beeped at or anything.


you did well - they say they'll close the link and pass on the bill for the loss of rental income (it's privately owned, apparently)



martint235 said:


> I've also been asked to leave the A2 by a highway patrol guy. It was just after Gravesend where the M2 joins the A2 (here) to form what is in all but name still a 6 lane motorway. The guy was friendly and pointed out that he had no right to ask me to leave but that he would feel much more comfortable if I wasn't on that stretch of road. I was planning on leaving by the next junction anyway.


I know that spot! (And punctured there). To be honest, he had a point......


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Aug 2011)

kalaika said:


> Not that I have tried it yet, but cyclists can apparently get a lift over the Dartford crossings free of charge. Just stop at the control point on either side and they will arrange for you and your bike to be taken across.


when they're good and ready. The FNRttC stopped using it when they made us wait an hour from 2.15am.


----------



## deckertim (29 Aug 2011)

martint235 said:


> I've also been asked to leave the A2 by a highway patrol guy. It was just after Gravesend where the M2 joins the A2 (here) to form what is in all but name still a 6 lane motorway. The guy was friendly and pointed out that he had no right to ask me to leave but that he would feel much more comfortable if I wasn't on that stretch of road. I was planning on leaving by the next junction anyway.



Here is a route that avoids the A2 from the junction with the M2 all the way to Dartford.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/674628


Some of the best cycle lanes you could hope to ride on and much better than riding on the rubbish strewn and dangerous hard shoulder. When they widened the A2 they left the old road in place and turned it into a linear park. This is also home to the new Kent Cycle Park. Which is apparently the largest cycle facility of its type in Europe.

http://www.cyclopark.com/


----------



## Garz (29 Aug 2011)

Unbelievable thread necromancy there, from 2009!


----------



## peelywally (29 Aug 2011)

slightly off topic ?

but does anyone know what that rough road surfacing is called ,

it is like tarmac with stones in it ?

rough as a badgers , why dont we have asphalt on every road they lay, this rough stuff over a layer tarmacadam ,

i thought one stretch near here was getting some new ultra smooth surface then a week later they returned to put a 6 inch layer of same old bone shaker down on top .


----------



## Bobtoo (29 Aug 2011)

I think "top dressing" is what you're talking about there. I've not encountered it recently but as I recall it was the increased rolling resistance that bothered me more than the ride quality.


----------



## abo (30 Aug 2011)

Are you on about surface dressing which (IMHO, I don't know the facts...) is just a cheaper way of resurfacing a road without needing to dig it up, is a PITA (literally) to ride on and is equally as crap for vehicles as it flings stones everywhere chipping paint, denting panels and cracking windscreens?

Or that lighter coloured high-grip stuff you sometimes get on 'dangerous' bends (how can a bend be dangerous???), approaches to crossings etc.?


----------

